# 3 Suitsupply Suits. How do they fit?



## jexbrah (Nov 23, 2014)

I ordered 3 suits from Suitsupply and wanted some fit critique. Which suit fits well if any? Should I look for a different size (like a 38 in the lazio cut) or go with one of the ones below and make minor adjustments? To me it seems like the sleeves might be a bit long in the R....

40R - Lazio



http://imgur.com/57r7X


36R - Napoli



http://imgur.com/ELurR


38R - Napoli



http://imgur.com/Zhiug


Edit:

Curious what you guys think of the fit on the new order. Ordered the 40S Lazio and the pants feel a lot better to me. Rise is not as long so doesn't feel as baggy and the sleeves are shorter. What do you guys think of the fit? My normal dress shirts might be about 0.5 - 1 inch longer. Do you guys think I should go for the 40S or 40R?

Also, the pants seem to have about 2 inches of room at the waist, can this be taken in no problem?



http://imgur.com/KKREU


----------



## Luis50 (Oct 31, 2013)

They all could use a little tweaking if you want that elusive "perfect fit" but overall they look good on you. SS jackets have functional sleeve buttons. Because if this the 38R Napoli may not work for you.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

The Lazio has the best fit to my eye. Like Luis50 said, the sleeves on the Napoli 38R are too long and the 36R Napoli is too tight in the back around the waist, although it looked nice, trim and clean in the front.


----------



## willtrade (Dec 12, 2014)

The Napoli 38 fits nicer, but the Lazio 40 looks like its more comfortable. Have you look at the short instead of the regular. The dimensions on Napoli for a 38R and 38S differ only in the sleeve length (-1") and back length (-1.2"). All other dimensions in the jacket and trousers are the same according to their site.

If you like the current fit, you can have the current suit taken in some at the sleeve cuff and if necessary at the top but no more than 1 inch otherwise the arm holes may feel too tight.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to answer your question with a question (my bad habit): what kind of fit are you looking for? 

IMHO, the 40R Lazio provides a classical fit which ticks all the good-fit boxes: shoulders, jacket opening, drape, lengths, and chest. The only alteration needed is to shorten the sleeve a bit, and I am inclined to think that is still doable even with functional button holes. 

The 38R Napoli has wider shoulder with narrower waist. If this is the look you are aiming, that is OK, but you will need to shorten the sleeve more because of wider shoulder. If the shoulder is narrower, the sleeve length problem will be smaller, as that is shown in the 36R Napoli cut.

IMHO, the shoulder on Lazio 40R fits you the best. If you are looking for some V shape, take in the waist from the Lazio 40R jacket a bit to create the V. I would think the shoulder on Napoli cut does not fit your body too well.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

I really like the Lazio...nice lines and shape that seem to fit you very well. 

The 36 Napoli looks too small and the shaping on the 38 Napoli looks a little off to my eye...seems to be slightly wide shoulders and a lot of waist suppression and high button point....sortof a big top half/small lower half effect. Whereas the Lazio just looks balanced. 

BTW, I like that brown tie too.


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

What fits you best in my opinion is the 38 Napoli. Lazio isn't bad, but I prefer the Napoli as it seems to look much better in the back than the Lazio (more wrinkling in the Lazio). 

Both suits have same problem, they have sleeves that are too long. You can probably take in the sleeves on both suits by 1/2'' without anyone noticing. If it's more than that, SS suits are not for you unfortunately


----------



## jexbrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Sorry to answer your question with a question (my bad habit): what kind of fit are you looking for?


To answer this question, I'd say I want a clean and trim fit with a V shape. I prefer a fit that is a bit more modern. From the pictures I thought that the 36R looked pretty nice from the front but it looked and felt a bit too small from the back as Spex said. I don't mind getting the Lazio tailored if I can achieve a similar look to the 36 Napoli without the tightness. Would this be possible if I take it in at the waist and have the pants tapered? I may just order another Lazio in 40S and see how the jacket length is if I can achieve a similar fit.

What do you guys think of the shoulder width on the Lazio 40? It looks like there is a bit of a divot, will that go away if I size down or do you guys think that is that the 40 fits pretty well in the shoulders?

And allydrinker, thanks for the compliments on the tie. I couldn't decide what colour the tie was myself, couldn't decide as to whether or not it was a brown or pale purple. Maybe a mix of both.


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

jexbrah said:


> To answer this question, I'd say I want a clean and trim fit with a V shape. I prefer a fit that is a bit more modern. From the pictures I thought that the 36R looked pretty nice from the front but it looked and felt a bit too small from the back as Spex said. I don't mind getting the Lazio tailored if I can achieve a similar look to the 36 Napoli without the tightness. Would this be possible if I take it in at the waist and have the pants tapered? I may just order another Lazio in 40S and see how the jacket length is if I can achieve a similar fit.
> 
> What do you guys think of the shoulder width on the Lazio 40? It looks like there is a bit of a divot, will that go away if I size down or do you guys think that is that the 40 fits pretty well in the shoulders?
> 
> And allydrinker, thanks for the compliments on the tie. I couldn't decide what colour the tie was myself, couldn't decide as to whether or not it was a brown or pale purple. Maybe a mix of both.


The shoulder divot is actually caused by the armhole being too small. Sizing down would not fix that problem; it would exacerbate it because a smaller size would likely have a smaller armhole.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

doodledoc said:


> The shoulder divot is actually caused by the armhole being too small. Sizing down would not fix that problem; it would exacerbate it because a smaller size would likely have a smaller armhole.


Agreed that sizing down would not solve the issue. The shoulder width looks quite good as-is. I'm not sure that the divot has anything to do with the armhole, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Spex said:


> Agreed that sizing down would not solve the issue. The shoulder width looks quite good as-is. I'm not sure that the divot has anything to do with the armhole, but I'm no expert.


Divots are caused by armholes or sleeves that are too narrow. Shoulder width has nothing to do with it, since it's possibly to have shoulders of considerably different widths drape well.

The 40R Lazio fits best. You can take it in a little at the waist and shorten the sleeves a little from the ends. The Napoli jackets' sleeves are much too long in either size, and they would need to be shortened a little from both ends (sleeves can only be shortened so much from the top). Shortening sleeves from the top often makes divots worse because the sleeve becomes narrower at the top.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

jexbrah said:


> To answer this question, I'd say I want a clean and trim fit with a V shape. I prefer a fit that is a bit more modern.


You can take in the waist to enhance the V shape on the back, to a certain degree. That should not be too difficult to achieve by alteration tailor.

As many said, the divot is not caused by shoulder width but the armhole being too small. IMO, the Lazio 40 does not cause too much a divot. That folding was normal so I would not worry about it.

Now, I do not know the size comparison between a Lazio 40R and 40S. I would guess they shorten the jacket and sleeve lengths but keep the shoulder and chest the same. Personally, I like the length of 40R on you because I do not like any of the short-lengthed jacket. Given that you do not need to shorten too much for the sleeve on the 40R, I would suggest you to stick with 40R for now.


----------



## jexbrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> You can take in the waist to enhance the V shape on the back, to a certain degree. That should not be too difficult to achieve by alteration tailor.
> 
> As many said, the divot is not caused by shoulder width but the armhole being too small. IMO, the Lazio 40 does not cause too much a divot. That folding was normal so I would not worry about it.
> 
> Now, I do not know the size comparison between a Lazio 40R and 40S. I would guess they shorten the jacket and sleeve lengths but keep the shoulder and chest the same. Personally, I like the length of 40R on you because I do not like any of the short-lengthed jacket. Given that you do not need to shorten too much for the sleeve on the 40R, I would suggest you to stick with 40R for now.


The 40S is shorter by 1 inch on the sleeve and 0.5 inches in the jacket, all other measurements are the same. I'll have to try on that jacket again but I think shortening it by 1 inch would give me perfect length.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

jexbrah said:


> The 40S is shorter by 1 inch on the sleeve and 0.5 inches in the jacket, all other measurements are the same. I'll have to try on that jacket again but I think shortening it by 1 inch would give me perfect length.


That's worth a shot. If it's spot on you've saved yourself the money on having it tailored. But even if you have to stay with the 40r it really fits you well, and the cost of doing the sleeves is modest (and on the pictures you have enough room to work with even with functional buttonholes.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

They all look like an A-/B+ fit. Certainly not bad, but it's up to you whether or not that is good enough. Yes, you would need to alter sleeve lengths and so forth, but you will never be able to get a perfect shoulder on any of these three options.

I would also consider the comfort of those pants. With three different shoulder sizes, you must have received three different pant sizes. How snug are they? I had to return my SS suits because all of the pants were just too tight for me to sit in comfortably.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

jexbrah said:


> The 40S is shorter by 1 inch on the sleeve and 0.5 inches in the jacket, all other measurements are the same. I'll have to try on that jacket again but I think shortening it by 1 inch would give me perfect length.


Sorry for the late reply. From what I see, you have more leeway on the jacket length than sleeve length. I would think 1 inch from sleeve could be too short for you. If the numbers are reverse: where 1 inch short on jacket length but 0.5 inch on sleeve, it would work best for you.

Here is a trick I learned: using the 40R jacket and fold 1 inch on sleeve and 0.5 inch on jacket back and see if you feel it is too short. Use a paper clip or thing to hold it temporary to observe the length. Move around your arms and body, and see if you can achieve the look you are looking for in terms of length. Hopefully that can give you some idea about the lengths that you need, and then you can make an informed decision about what to do next: whether to get a 40S or just take the plunge on tailoring.

As said: it is easier to shorten than lengthen.


----------



## jexbrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Sorry for the late reply. From what I see, you have more leeway on the jacket length than sleeve length. I would think 1 inch from sleeve could be too short for you. If the numbers are reverse: where 1 inch short on jacket length but 0.5 inch on sleeve, it would work best for you.
> 
> Here is a trick I learned: using the 40R jacket and fold 1 inch on sleeve and 0.5 inch on jacket back and see if you feel it is too short. Use a paper clip or thing to hold it temporary to observe the length. Move around your arms and body, and see if you can achieve the look you are looking for in terms of length. Hopefully that can give you some idea about the lengths that you need, and then you can make an informed decision about what to do next: whether to get a 40S or just take the plunge on tailoring.
> 
> As said: it is easier to shorten than lengthen.


No worries, I'm not in a big rush. That is a helpful tip and I'll definitely try it before I decide whether I'm going to order another.


----------



## jexbrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Curious what you guys think of the fit on the new order. Ordered the 40S Lazio and the pants feel a lot better to me. Rise is not as long so doesn't feel as baggy and the sleeves are shorter. What do you guys think of the fit? My normal dress shirts might be about 0.5 - 1 inch longer. Do you guys think I should go for the 40S or 40R?

Also, the pants seem to have about 2 inches of room at the waist, can this be taken in no problem?



http://imgur.com/KKREU


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Much better. This is a winner.


----------



## willtrade (Dec 12, 2014)

The fit looks good. The sleeves look good enough that you probably don't need any alterations. I can see the watch is keeping the other sleeve from showing. A good tailor shouldn't have any problems taking in 2 inches from the waist. 

The shirt neck size looks too small for you. Either that or the tie is sitting too high at the neck.


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

Besides the sleeve length, I can't really tell the difference between this and the 38R Napoli. They both look good.


----------



## dhuge677 (May 16, 2012)

The 40 R Lazio and the 38 R Napoli look great.


----------

